
Opening My First Ever Donations Season - dleskov
http://blog.dmitryleskov.com/business-of-software/opening-my-first-ever-donations-season/
======
dleskov
Author here. Kindly (suggest where to) cross-post - I think it's important for
the health of our industry that freeware authors and open source enthusiasts
keep getting rewarded for their efforts. Thank you.

